# WTF Lab values



## Rip (May 23, 2013)

Hi Guys, 

What do you think of these numbers and what would you do? 

Is this a bottoming out of E? 

T a little too high? 

Free T - 544.1

Total T - 1591

Estradiol - *2* 

Normal ranges (according to them)
Free T - 35.0-155.0
Total T- 250-1100
E - < 29


----------



## dk8594 (May 23, 2013)

How do you feel?


----------



## Rip (May 23, 2013)

I felt horrible. This was taken on April 30th. I recently lowered my dose of Test to .7 ml. 
I'm taking 12.5 aromasin  2 times/week. 
I think I'm starting to feel a little better. 
My libido took a nose dive. I've always been great in that department, but recently I aint right.


----------



## Rip (May 23, 2013)

I felt horrible. This was taken on April 30th. I recently lowered my dose of Test to .7 ml. 
I'm taking 12.5 aromasin  2 times/week. 
I think I'm starting to feel a little better. 
My libido took a nose dive. I've always been great in that department, but recently I aint right.


----------



## bubbagump (May 23, 2013)

I crashed my estro a couple times.  Made me feel like shit.  Really irritable and limp dick.  And my elbows felt like there was a rusty fork stuck in the joint.    What does your cycle look like?


----------



## Rip (May 24, 2013)

Now I'm down to just .7ml of Test. 
I was doing a Tren Test combo and Anavar. 
I was doing the Tren/Test blend every other day and 40mg/day of Anavar. 
Also, anastrozole 1mg two times per week. 
I ran out of them so I'm taking aromasin 12.5 two times /week


----------



## corvettels3 (May 24, 2013)

It's obvious you crushed your E2. Drop the stane and you should feel better in a few weeks. You will know when you are stable. It's like a light switch.


----------

